# Does anyone know what foam lance attachment to use for a hozelock pressure washer.



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I bought a new pressure washer today from B&Q - A hozelock 150 pro (leaking bosch - long story / bosch warantee but no stock blah blah blah)

Anyway - having used the machine it is fantastic and really powerful.

I need to change my foam lance adaptor and it looks like a kranzle one but im not 100%.

The foam gun has 1/2 inch threaded tube coming out and i think it needs to be a 3/4inch threaded connector to attach to the lance.

Is the Kranzle connector shown in this link 3/4 inch one side and 1/2 inch the other?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washin.../prod_371.html

Thanks for any input!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hozelock?
Don't you mean MacAllister - B&Q's own brand?
If the model is a MAC 4, then it's a standard short thread M22


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's one of THESE. I've never heard of hozelock making pressure washers though. Have you got a pic of the connection?


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

B&Q are selling the new Hozelock range alongside Bosch and Karcher


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah....so they've jumped into the PW market now too?
What I said above still stands, but it's hard to gauge from their images what connection i in use.
prkprk1, any chance of a photo of the end of the lance, then it should be easier to pinpoint which one you'll need, if it's not another proprietary one.


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

10 mins and it'll be there!


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right - not the best pic but....










The one on the left is the handle - the one on the right is the spray lance.

The connector is 3/4 inch in diameter and approx 5/8 inch long


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

m22 fitment mate i just had to swap my lance connector to the same one


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, as per my first reply.


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

cool - thanks all - ill get one on order!


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

prkprk1 said:


> I bought a new pressure washer today from B&Q - A hozelock 150 pro (leaking bosch - long story / bosch warantee but no stock blah blah blah)
> 
> Anyway - having used the machine it is fantastic and really powerful.


I saw these on the B&Q website over the weekend and liked the look of the 150 model. Please post your further experiences with it. Hozelock also make hose and pumps so it seems like a logical extension to their range.



> Is the Kranzle connector shown in this link 3/4 inch one side and 1/2 inch the other?


I have the Kranzle adapter here: it is as you describe.

While you wait for an adapter, might you be tempted to try out the internal detergent tanks to see if you can get any kind of decent foam that way?


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

prkprk1 said:


> ill get one on order!


Please could you post a link to the M22 -- and confirm it's the right adapter when you get it? Or is the Kranzle aka M22? Thanks.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Kranzle, MAC 4, Makita HW131, all use the M22 threaded connection.

No decent foam from the detergent tank - it only operates at low pressue, the opposite ofwhat snow foam needs.


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

prkprk1, you probably know the answer by now but I have just got my Hozelock Heavy Duty 150 pressure washer and can confirm that the Kranzle adapter is a match.

(But the other models in the Hozelock range have a different gun/lance to the 150 so would need a different adapter.)


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to correct myself, you *might* need a different adapter for the Hozelock 100/130 models. The gun and lances of the 100 and 130 are a different design to the 150, being 3 pieces instead of two. The 150 has one threaded join between the gun and the lance while the 100/130 have a much shorter gun stock with a screw connection to a middle extension and then a bayonet connection to the nozzle end of the lance.

If the foam gun adapter can screw straight into the short gun then maybe the Kranzle will do the job. But if the foam gun needs to connect to the middle piece, in place of the standard nozzle section, then it will need a bayonet type of adapter, ie push and twist.


----------



## Billythedog (Apr 4, 2010)

Just bought the Hoselock 150, and am impressed.. I am about to order a foam gun, but am confused by the references to a Kanzle and M22 fitments. Will either work, or are they the same, or different?
Sorry if I appear a bit dim, but us pensioners are a bit slow... sometimes!
Any advice appreciated..
Heres a pointer...
At B&Q all hoselock gear is discounted by 15%.. Take an over 60 with you on a Wednesday and get another 10% on top....
Cheers...


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

I gather that Kranzle and M22 are the same thing. I bought a Kranzle adapter and confirm that it is a perfect match with the Hozelock 150 pressure washer. But it doesn't work with the Hozelock 130 pressure washer model.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

ive got the same pw, i got a connector localy from a pnuematics co. £9

Wicked pw though, i bought cos of how long the lance pipe was .. park in front of the car and thats it... Smashin


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

pr100 said:


> I gather that Kranzle and M22 are the same thing. I bought a Kranzle adapter and confirm that it is a perfect match with the Hozelock 150 pressure washer. But it doesn't work with the Hozelock 130 pressure washer model.


Kranzle's a bit funny as different models use the M22 fitting, but have different thread lengths, so there's basically a K long and K short.
The 130 is from another manufacturer or dropped the more expensive brass M22 fitting to meet its target price point.


----------

